# Steam cleaning glass?



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey all,

So I bought this handheld steam cleaner for around my house. (Works fantastic). It has a squeegee tool to clean windows/mirrors/oven doors, etc. It's basically a hot steam nozzle with a squeegee on top to steam and wipe glass. It's worked great on mirrors and windows in my house. I'd like to use it instead of a spray to clean the exterior glass of my aquarium. Any objections? Would the hot steam on one side with (comparatively) cold water on the other side cause a crack?

Has anyone done something like this? I'm not gonna try it unless I hear from some of you that you do the same thing, but it would be a convenient way to keep that glass spotless and finger print free!

Since these are probably going to be some follow up questions - No, the steam volume/temperature cannot be controlled. It's rated for 237-250F out of the nozzle, but it travels through a hose to the squeegee and usually has alot of condensation and "dripping" out of the house, whereas straight out of the nozzle there is none, it stays dry. So, I would estimate 220F or less steam temperature.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

220 Deg isnt all that hot compared to what temps glass can handle. Its not like your putting a torch on it, so I would say it would be fine.

As far as the steam cleaner as long as it never had or has any soap or chemicals in it I would say it would be safe for the fish since all it would be is water. Let me know how it works for ya.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

That glass would have to be extremely cold for that steam to shock it and crack. Cold like 40 degrees.


----------

